# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Novidade aquaray

## TMC IBERIA

Já se encontram disponíveis no mercado português as calhas de LED mais recentes da TMC. As novas XG Ultima com o seu ângulo mais alargado e com um consumo de apenas 23W fazem com que seja ainda mais dificíl resistir a esta nova tecnologia. Procure por uma unidade em funcionamento na sua loja de referência e veja por si mesmo.

Colocamo-nos desde já ao dispôr dos membros do fórum para esclarecimento de qualquer questão referente a este ou qualquer outro artigo TMC.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
A Equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Marcos Martins

Olá,
pelo que percebi o controlador, controla 8 aquabeam 500, funciona com as fontes das aquabeam actuais ou tem alimentação própria?
Abraço

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Bom dia caro Sr. Marco Martins,

Obrigado pela sua questão.
O Multi controlador tem um transformador PSU semelhante aos que se encontram nas Aquarays e Aquabeams. Com este transformador, o Multi controlador permite no entanto ter 8 Aquarays a funcionar através da alimentação própria do controlador. Torna-se assim possível ter qualquer combinação de 8 canais Aquaray/Aquabeam a funcionar com um só transformador (Cada Aquaray tem um canal e cada Aquabeam tem 2 canais).

Qualquer questão adicional, pedimos-lhe que disponha,

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

A Equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Joao Botas

Boa tarde...

Adquiri 2 AquaBeam 1500 xg ultima ... Quero comprar um controlador... Onde posso fazê-lo e quais os custos ? 
Onde fica situada a vossa loja para poder ver outros produtos ? 

Obg

JOAO Martins
Botas@sapo.pt
96 408 84 93
92 701 59 93

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Estimado João Botas, 
Poderá adquirir o seu controlador em qualquer loja da especialidade que trabalhe com os nossos produtos. A loja onde adquiriu as suas calhas AquaBeam 1500 XG deverá ser capaz de fornecer-lhe este artigo.

A TMC não tem uma loja para venda, limitando-se a trabalhar como distribuidor para as lojas, não efectuando venda directa a clientes finais.

Se desejar poderá indicar-nos a sua área de residência e teremos todo o gosto em direccioná-lo para as lojas mais próximas de si.


Com os melhores cumprimentos,

André Corga
TMC Iberia

----------

